# 2017 Audi Q7 | Dual Concave 22" Varro Wheels VD05 Brush Silver | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

For this 2017 Audi Q7 Customer wanted a set of Concave Wheels, and went with 22" Varro wheels VD05 in a Brush Silver finihs. Wheel and tire set up is 22x10.5 wrapped with 285-35-22 Tires with no rubbing issues. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information. 
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN


__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/StGEDN


__
https://flic.kr/p/StGEDN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
 https://flic.kr/p/Sm6b86


__
https://flic.kr/p/Sm6b86
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Sm6bs4


__
https://flic.kr/p/Sm6bs4
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/StGFaY


__
https://flic.kr/p/StGFaY
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/StGEQ9


__
https://flic.kr/p/StGEQ9
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/StGF1j


__
https://flic.kr/p/StGF1j
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

